# compiz-9999 aus desktop-effects overlay

## 7maestro7

Moin,

wenn ich versuche compiz-9999 zu kompilieren bricht er ab mit folgender Felhlermeldung:

```

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/fuse -DFUSE_USE_VERSION=26 "-DALL_LINGUAS=\"af ar bg bn bn_IN bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB en_US es eu et fi fr gl gu he hi hr hu id it ja ka km ko lo lt mk mr nb nl or pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru sk sl sr sv ta tr uk vi xh zh_CN zh_TW zu\"" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib64/compiz\" -DIMAGEDIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -I../include -I../include -DMETADATADIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -MT wobbly.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/wobbly.Tpo -c wobbly.c -o wobbly.o >/dev/null 2>&1

glib.c:26:18: Fehler: glib.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

mv -f .deps/decoration.Tpo .deps/decoration.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/fuse -DFUSE_USE_VERSION=26 -DALL_LINGUAS="\"af ar bg bn bn_IN bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB en_US es eu et fi fr gl gu he hi hr hu id it ja ka km ko lo lt mk mr nb nl or pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru sk sl sr sv ta tr uk vi xh zh_CN zh_TW zu\"" -DLOCALEDIR="\"/usr/share/locale\"" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib64/compiz\" -DIMAGEDIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -I../include -I../include -DMETADATADIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\"    -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -MT fade.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/fade.Tpo -c -o fade.lo fade.c

mv -f .deps/wobbly.Tpo .deps/wobbly.Plo

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/fuse -DFUSE_USE_VERSION=26 -DALL_LINGUAS="\"af ar bg bn bn_IN bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB en_US es eu et fi fr gl gu he hi hr hu id it ja ka km ko lo lt mk mr nb nl or pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru sk sl sr sv ta tr uk vi xh zh_CN zh_TW zu\"" -DLOCALEDIR="\"/usr/share/locale\"" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib64/compiz\" -DIMAGEDIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -I../include -I../include -DMETADATADIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\"    -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -MT minimize.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/minimize.Tpo -c -o minimize.lo minimize.c

glib.c:43: Fehler: expected specifier-qualifier-list before »gint«

glib.c:59: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers or »...« before »GMainContext«

glib.c: In Funktion »glibDispatch«:

glib.c:65: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »g_main_context_check«

glib.c:65: Warnung: Geschachtelte extern-Deklaration von »g_main_context_check«

glib.c:65: Fehler: »context« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

glib.c:65: Fehler: (Jeder nicht deklarierte Bezeichner wird nur einmal aufgeführt

glib.c:65: Fehler: für jede Funktion in der er auftritt.)

glib.c:65: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »maxPriority«

glib.c:65: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fds«

glib.c:65: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »nFds«

glib.c:66: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »g_main_context_dispatch«

glib.c:66: Warnung: Geschachtelte extern-Deklaration von »g_main_context_dispatch«

glib.c:68: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »nFds«

glib.c:69: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »watch«

glib.c: Auf höchster Ebene:

glib.c:74: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers or »...« before »GMainContext«

glib.c: In Funktion »glibDispatchAndPrepare«:

glib.c:80: Fehler: »GMainContext« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

glib.c:80: Fehler: »context« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

glib.c:80: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »g_main_context_default«

glib.c:80: Warnung: Geschachtelte extern-Deklaration von »g_main_context_default«

glib.c:82: Fehler: zu viele Argumente für Funktion »glibDispatch«

glib.c:83: Fehler: zu viele Argumente für Funktion »glibPrepare«

glib.c: In Funktion »glibCollectEvents«:

glib.c:110: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fds«

glib.c: Auf höchster Ebene:

glib.c:119: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers or »...« before »GMainContext«

glib.c: In Funktion »glibPrepare«:

glib.c:127: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »g_main_context_prepare«

glib.c:127: Warnung: Geschachtelte extern-Deklaration von »g_main_context_prepare«

glib.c:127: Fehler: »context« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

glib.c:127: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »maxPriority«

glib.c:131: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fdsSize«

glib.c:133: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fds«

glib.c:134: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fds«

glib.c:136: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fds«

glib.c:136: Fehler: »GPollFD« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

glib.c:137: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fds«

glib.c:143: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »watch«

glib.c:143: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fds«

glib.c:144: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fdsSize«

glib.c:147: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »g_main_context_query«

glib.c:147: Warnung: Geschachtelte extern-Deklaration von »g_main_context_query«

glib.c:148: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »maxPriority«

glib.c:150: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fds«

glib.c:151: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fdsSize«

glib.c:152: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fdsSize«

glib.c:155: Fehler: »INT_MAX« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

glib.c:159: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »watch«

glib.c:160: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »watch«

glib.c:161: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »watch«

glib.c:161: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fds«

glib.c:162: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fds«

glib.c:164: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »watch«

glib.c:167: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »nFds«

glib.c: In Funktion »glibHandleEvent«:

glib.c:180: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »notifyAtom«

glib.c: In Funktion »glibInitDisplay«:

glib.c:202: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fds«

glib.c:203: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fdsSize«

glib.c:205: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »notifyAtom«

glib.c:211: Fehler: zu viele Argumente für Funktion »glibPrepare«

glib.c: In Funktion »glibFiniDisplay«:

glib.c:225: Fehler: zu viele Argumente für Funktion »glibDispatch«

glib.c:229: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fds«

glib.c:230: Fehler: »GLibDisplay« hat kein Element namens »fds«

make[2]: *** [glib.lo] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/fuse -DFUSE_USE_VERSION=26 "-DALL_LINGUAS=\"af ar bg bn bn_IN bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB en_US es eu et fi fr gl gu he hi hr hu id it ja ka km ko lo lt mk mr nb nl or pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru sk sl sr sv ta tr uk vi xh zh_CN zh_TW zu\"" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib64/compiz\" -DIMAGEDIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -I../include -I../include -DMETADATADIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -MT fade.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/fade.Tpo -c fade.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/fade.o

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/fuse -DFUSE_USE_VERSION=26 "-DALL_LINGUAS=\"af ar bg bn bn_IN bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB en_US es eu et fi fr gl gu he hi hr hu id it ja ka km ko lo lt mk mr nb nl or pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru sk sl sr sv ta tr uk vi xh zh_CN zh_TW zu\"" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib64/compiz\" -DIMAGEDIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -I../include -I../include -DMETADATADIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -MT minimize.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/minimize.Tpo -c minimize.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/minimize.o

fade.c: In Funktion »fadeGetObjectOptions«:

fade.c:853: Warnung: Typkonvertierung in Zeiger von Ganzzahl anderer Breite

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/fuse -DFUSE_USE_VERSION=26 "-DALL_LINGUAS=\"af ar bg bn bn_IN bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB en_US es eu et fi fr gl gu he hi hr hu id it ja ka km ko lo lt mk mr nb nl or pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru sk sl sr sv ta tr uk vi xh zh_CN zh_TW zu\"" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib64/compiz\" -DIMAGEDIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -I../include -I../include -DMETADATADIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -MT fade.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/fade.Tpo -c fade.c -o fade.o >/dev/null 2>&1

minimize.c: In Funktion »minGetObjectOptions«:

minimize.c:1018: Warnung: Typkonvertierung in Zeiger von Ganzzahl anderer Breite

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/fuse -DFUSE_USE_VERSION=26 "-DALL_LINGUAS=\"af ar bg bn bn_IN bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB en_US es eu et fi fr gl gu he hi hr hu id it ja ka km ko lo lt mk mr nb nl or pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru sk sl sr sv ta tr uk vi xh zh_CN zh_TW zu\"" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib64/compiz\" -DIMAGEDIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -I../include -I../include -DMETADATADIR=\"/usr/share/compiz\" -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -MT minimize.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/minimize.Tpo -c minimize.c -o minimize.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/fade.Tpo .deps/fade.Plo

mv -f .deps/minimize.Tpo .deps/minimize.Plo

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/work/compiz-9999/plugins'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/work/compiz-9999'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-wm/compiz-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3191:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-wm/compiz-9999:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-wm/compiz-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3191:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/compiz-9999/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Irgendwelche Ideen?

emerge -info

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-zen3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-zen3 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.66GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 18 May 2008 13:33:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf-8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects /usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/portage/local/layman/xfce /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit 7zip X aac acpi aim alsa amarok amazon amd64 apm arts automount avi bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo ccache cdb cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cdrom cgi cli cpudetection cracklib crosscompile crypt cups curl dbus dhcp dlloader dmi dri dvd dvdr encode esd fam fastcgi fat fbsplash ffmpeg fftw firefox foomaticdb fortran ftp fuse gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 hal httpd iconv icq ipod ipv6 jabber java javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k kdeenablefinal lame ldap libwww lm_sensors logitech-mouse logrotate logwatch mad midi mikmod mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia nxclient ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp openssh oss pam pcre pdflib perl php png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime rar rdesktop readline reflection reiser4 reiserfs rtsp samba screen sdl session sockets socks5 spell spl sse-filters ssl stream tcl tcltk tcpd tk truetype udev unicode vcd videos vorbis watchdog wma x11vnc xinerama xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INITNG_PLUGINS="also bash_launcher chdir chroot conflict cpout critical ctrlaltdel daemon_clean debug_commands envparser find fmon fstat history idleprobe initctl interactive iparser last limit lockfile logfile netdev netprobe ngc4 ngcs nge pause provide reload renice rlparser simple_launcher stcmd stdout suid syncron syslog sysreq unneeded usplash" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Danke für die Hilfe.

Ciao maestro

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Irgendwelche Ideen? 

 

Wart einfach mal 1-2 Tage. Das kann bei Live-Ebuilds schon mal vorkommen, dass sich die aktuelle Version nicht übersetzen lässt. Meistens ist so ein Fehler aber schnell behoben.

Wenn es nach ein paar Tagen immernoch an der selben Stelle abbricht, dann liegt der Fehler vermutlich bei dir. So auf die schnelle sagt mir der Fehler aber nichts, weswegen ich denke, dass bei compiz etwas nicht in Ordnung ist.

----------

## 7maestro7

dann warte ich wohl mal ab, hab jetzt fürs erste mal weider downgegraded auf die 0.7.4. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

----------

